# Photography



## bhop (Jan 6, 2008)

I think this is more of a snapshot since the focus isn't 100%.. I was stuck with my 50mm lens and was on the other side of a 4 lane street.  I had to crop in pretty far, which explains the focus, so I stuck it here in the snapshot forum..

I was out for a stroll with my cameras today and saw these people across the street doing an impromptu photo shoot.  Looks like fun...


----------



## ScottS (Jan 7, 2008)

Thoes are the MOST fun!


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 7, 2008)

I hate it when I see those! Cause I'm not a part of it! Arggg sucks to be a student.


----------



## Battou (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh I remember the days when a styled cut cost eight bucks.....and yet people wonder why I don't get my hair cut.


I can't tell from here but it looks like she is using film :thumbup:


----------



## bhop (Jan 7, 2008)

Battou said:


> Oh I remember the days when a styled cut cost eight bucks.....and yet people wonder why I don't get my hair cut.
> 
> 
> I can't tell from here but it looks like she is using film :thumbup:



It looked like a medium format camera.  It was pretty big..


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't I need to have hair in order to have it cut? Haircut, what's that?


----------



## bhop (Jan 7, 2008)

jstuedle said:


> Don't I need to have hair in order to have it cut? Haircut, what's that?


  I've forgotten..


----------



## Battou (Jan 8, 2008)

bhop said:


> It looked like a medium format camera.  It was pretty big..



She does not look to be a very big woman and it appears to have a flash on it making it look even bigger, from what I can tell it's not much bigger than my EF, if at all.



jstuedle said:


> Don't I need to have hair in order to have it cut? Haircut, what's that?



Facial Hair counts


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 8, 2008)

> Facial Hair counts



Yea, but the better half just uses that to drag me around with. Calls that my "handle". Get pulled out to quick to need trimmed/cut.


----------

